# La Femme Blushes - WOC friendly!!



## wquty77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, so, a couple of weeks ago i was doing my daily 'Youtubing" when one of my favorites posted a video on cheap blushes. The favorite was GossMakeupArtist, and the cheap blushes featured were La Femme. I watched the video, saw his swatches and listened to his explanation of the finishes and the shade range. Then he got around to the price. Now, for him i'm assuming it would be a little bit more, however, he stated that for those of us in he U.S. they were priced at about $3. This instantly peaked my interest. So, i did some hunting, and found MakeupMania.com. They sell La Femme blushes and eyeshadows. Soon after finding this site i found myself entering my card info and finalizing a purchase. After everything was finalized and my order was on its way, i began to question the quality of the product. For in my mind nothing could be as great as it was being said to be for that price. So, a few days pass, i get the parcel and i'm super anxious to try the blushes out. I immediately go my makeup station and starting ripping. I ordered 8 blushes in total and they came packaged in a paper sheet that had all of the blushes i ordered on it and a plastic covering, that was surrounded by paper stuffing. When i finally got them out and began swatching them, i was dumbfounded. THESE BLUSHES ARE INCREDIBLE, direct quote from myself. All anxiousness, and suspicion of lacking quality was thrown out the door. 

  	The 8 blushes that i ordered were as follows: 

  	1. Brick Red - A deep muted red, MATTE
  	2. Red - Just that a vibrant red, MATTE
  	3. Russet - A ruddy red brown, very, very similar to RAIZIN by Mac, MATTE
  	4. Magenta - A true vibrant magenta shade, MATTE
  	5. Framboesia - A neon mid-toned pink shot through with shimmer/glitter, Matte-shimmer-glitter
  	6. Redwood - A coral-red with micro-fine shimmer, Muted-Shimmer
  	7. Mandarin Red - A soft, shimmering Coral, Shimmer
  	8 Golden Sunset - A rich micro-shimmer deep-pinky red, slightly orange(I'm terrible with color description), Micro-Shimmer

  	These blushes are DENSELY pigmented, mostly soft/creamy, and easily blended. I will say that some, like Brick Red are slightly powdery. You just have to be very mindful of how much product you are picking up, because one can easily over do it with these rich colors. I seriously have never experienced such blushes, they are amazing! 

  	Ok, but the real Coup de Gras is the price. I paid, from MakeupMania.com, $2.50 for each of these, and to be honest, i would have paid 20, or more. There is no way that you can go wrong with these. The price is insane, the quality is on par with higher end brands, what more could you want? I was always one to try and find "drugstore" blushes as dupes for my favorite higher end blushes, but, no more, those blushes literally couldn't hold a candle to La Femme, the drugstore blushes, i mean. I don't know how or why they are being sold for such a DIRT CHEAP price, but, they are and I want all of you to reap the benefits. I really do hope you check these out!!!

  	If you'd like i can post swatches on the this post. However, i was able to find some decent ones online before i purchased.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 22, 2010)

Swatches, por favor!


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 22, 2010)

i bought sum yea these are really nice plus they fit in mac blush paletees


----------



## Nicala (Oct 22, 2010)

Quite amazing aren't they? I luckily have access to them locally. I want to collect them all, ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 23, 2010)

I only have one that I picked up on a whim from Camerareadycosmetcs... and yes, it's very pigmented... I can't remember the name at the moment, but it was a neutral. Will definitely check out some more! I just wish I could see them all in person. I'd love to see swatches on skin of color!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a bunch of them and I LOVE them. After discovering La Femme it's really hard for me to buy blush from other companies now... I always compare in my mind and almost always decide against it...

  	I know Vixxan has swatches on her blog: The Glam Shack


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 23, 2010)

Here are the swatches! They are swatched from left-to-right in accordance with this listing:
  	Row one:
1. Brick Red - A deep muted red, MATTE
2. Red - Just that a vibrant red, MATTE
3. Russet - A ruddy red brown, very, very similar to RAIZIN by Mac, MATTE
4. Magenta - A true vibrant magenta shade, MATTE
5. Framboesia - A neon mid-toned pink shot through with shimmer/glitter, Matte-shimmer-glitter
  	Row two:
1. Redwood - A coral-red with micro-fine shimmer, Muted-Shimmer
2. Mandarin Red - A soft, shimmering Coral, Shimmer
3 Golden Sunset - A rich micro-shimmer deep-pinky red, slightly orange(I'm terrible with color description), Micro-Shimmer

  	This picture isn't the best, the bottom shades are slight more vibrant! I'm about an NW45 for reference!


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 23, 2010)

@reesesilverstar I know! After getting these i went to the Chanel counter near me to see the new plaid blushes and i just couldn't justify buying any of them after swatching. These La Femme blushes are just out of this world!!


----------



## User38 (Oct 23, 2010)

Amen to that, I have all the colours-- LaFemme kick major azz


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 23, 2010)

@HerGreyness Really? Which ones are you favorites? I just placed another ordered for Terracotta, Indian Rose, and Coral... What do you think of those?


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 23, 2010)

Those swatches are GORGEOUS against your skintone!

  	And if HerGreyness likes them then they MUST be fantastic!


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 23, 2010)

@Curly1908 Awww thank you so much!! Honestly, though, i think that they'd look beautiful against all skintones!!


----------



## User38 (Oct 23, 2010)

I love them all.. and have all of them in my work palettes.. why? cause I use them as the ne plus ultra of pigmentation comps..

  	for myself personally I love the Sparkling Peach, most of the Rose tones, and especially yummy is the Golden Dew Amber


----------



## User38 (Oct 23, 2010)

agree though most have so much pigmentation that it is hard for the "average" consumer to understand them and they get "scared" away


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think you may be right... They are definitely better suited for Make-up Artists and experienced makeup wearers/enthusiasts. They're just so amazing, though. I'm thinking of checking out Mocha and 
  	Cinnabar next


----------



## Nicala (Oct 25, 2010)

I purchased Mocha & Sparkling peach yesterday. LOVE LOVE LOVE. I also combined both together. Great combo!


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 25, 2010)

I think i'm going to be forced to buy Sparkling Peach next! I just watched a review on that blush and it looks AMAZING!!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm so tempted to get it! But I don't live in the US! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & using a concierge for a few blushes is not worth it!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 25, 2010)

I think I want the 12 blush custom palette.  I just wish shipping wasn't so high. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think I've been spoiled on free shipping...


----------



## Smf16 (Oct 25, 2010)

@wquty77 WOW..thank you for this post! I am a blush whore! Lol..these look so nice..I will definitely be checking these out


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, here are my swatches of these blushes on NC45-50 skin.








	Top L-R:
	Peach, Peach sparkle, Misty Plum, Cinnabar, Soft Beige, Sienna, Flamingo, Frambroesia, Mulberry, Purple Passion

	Bottom L-R:
	Coral, Red, Indian Pink, GOlden Rose, Coral Spice, Orange, Golden Sunset, Sunkissed Dawn, Mocha, Russet, Plum Frost

	Missing:
	Apricot


	I'll update the swatches to add Apricot later.


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ugh, that's it, i'm marching my way down to MakeupMania right now to order more! they are so beautiful!!!

  	@vintageroses I know that may seem to be alot of trouble, but, they are so worth it... IMO

  	@Smf16 You are so welcome! I just knew that as soon as i got these i had to share with the community! They seriously are worth the praise!
  	and on your NW 43/45 skin, i think that Golden Sunset, Russet, and coral would look GORGEOUS!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 25, 2010)

LOL!!! I agree. I wish I were in NYC so I could get some more. I would love to own them all...


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 25, 2010)

haha, geezzz, me too!! I probably sound like such a weirdo, being so obsessive about these blushes... haha


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 25, 2010)

reesesilverstar said:


> With your swatches I can't not buy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	haha I'm gonna have to order some soon!


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 25, 2010)

I just received Terracotta and Indian rose.. Amazing.  i'll do swatches of what i got later...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 26, 2010)

Oooh, I wanna see what Terracotta looks like! Can't wait!


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are the swatches!!!







  	From left to Right
  	1. Terracotta
  	2. Indian Rose
  	3. Coral


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 26, 2010)

wquty77 said:


> Here are the swatches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	OMG pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank youuuu!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 26, 2010)

*drools*


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, i should have had my swiffer close by! hahaha... These are so smooth, and those swatches were only one to two swipes!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 26, 2010)

Oooh, now I want Terracotta and Redwood! Thankies!


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 27, 2010)

you are more than welcome!!!


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2010)

one of the reasons why the entire LF line isn't known to the normal consumer is because their packaging is not made for them.. it is made for the mua /pro -- and the regular consumer many times will buy for packaging


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 27, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> one of the reasons why the entire LF line isn't known to the normal consumer is because their packaging is not made for them.. it is made for the mua /pro -- and the regular consumer many times will buy for packaging



 	Very true!  I don't like makeup that's not fashionable (according to my personal tastes) so I won't buy a product if the packaging is super ugly (a la Tartan Tales, lol)!  I'll be getting my La Femme blushes in the palette form.


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 27, 2010)

@HerGreyness You are right! most consumers do perchase for package... i with that wasn't so, though, because they could potentially be missing out on really great product!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for this post!! I'm recently starting to explore blushes and these colors are right up my alley! I'm going to be be all over that Coral blush!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 28, 2010)

I wanted to order the coral one BUT it's not in stock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo!


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 28, 2010)

OH no!!! I think i may have ordered them all... lol!!! If you don't mind shimmer, Terracotta is almost exactly the same, but, with shimmer shot through.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 28, 2010)

YAYS! coz i ordered teracotta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe & you naughty girl! taking all the coral! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 28, 2010)

haha Yeah, i was a naughty boy!!! haha I'm just in love, and maybe a tad greedy?? maybe?


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 28, 2010)

I love LaFemme blush, their eyeshadows not so much. I have about 12 of the blushes  and Peaches, Coral, Mocha are my favorites. Coral is even brighter than Bite of an Apple with seriously a better payoff but they are different just maybe not on my skin though.

  	I always pair Mulberry (lightly) with Violetta lipstick over a bronzer if I going for a matchy look and I use some of these are eyeshadows as well.


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 28, 2010)

You know, I think i've shyed away from buy mulberry because it looks so BLUE-based. I'm afraid it would look odd on my warm complexion. Also, i tried a few of their eyeshadows and the ones i got(Black, Dark Brown, and Brown) are actually fantastic! They are just as smooth as the Blushes and quite pigmented.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 28, 2010)

wquty77 said:


> You know, I think i've shyed away from buy mulberry because it looks so BLUE-based. I'm afraid it would look odd on my warm complexion. Also, i tried a few of their eyeshadows and the ones i got(Black, Dark Brown, and Brown) are actually fantastic! They are just as smooth as the Blushes and quite pigmented.


 
	It is blue based but on your cheeks it will warm up and it doesn't look like Halloween cheeks at all. I say go for it if nothing else you can use it as eyeshadow. It reminds me of the No. 9 Mufe eyeshadow with is defintely cool but put them side by side and you can see that Mulberry is warm.


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 28, 2010)

Face2Mac said:


> It is blue based but on your cheeks it will warm up and it doesn't look like Halloween cheeks at all. I say go for it if nothing else you can use it as eyeshadow. It reminds me of the No. 9 Mufe eyeshadow with is defintely cool but put them side by side and you can see that Mulberry is warm.


  	wow really? I'm definitely going to try that!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 28, 2010)

wquty77 said:


> OH no!!! I think i may have ordered them all... lol!!! If you don't mind shimmer, Terracotta is almost exactly the same, but, with shimmer shot through.



 	How many did you order?


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 28, 2010)

i think i ordered six...


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 28, 2010)

wquty77 said:


> i think i ordered six...



 	Why would you need that much of one color? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Even a MUA would only need like 2.  Wow.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 28, 2010)

I can compare what I have to other blushes but don't let that discourage you from buying them if you have these colors because Lafemme is far superior to other brands. 

  	Heather= Mac Highland Honey but with sparkle
  	Plum Frost= Mac X-rocks=dead on dupes on me
  	Mauve Sparkle- Mac Trax eyeshadow but with silver sparkle and paler
  	Peaches and Peach Sparkle-Nars Gilda, Milani Mai Tai, Nars Gilda
  	Golden Rose-so awesome, no dupes in my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Rose Chiffon and Orchid Ice are dupes of each other. You don't need both. Dupe:Mac Dollymix layered with Stars and Rockets it has a blue undertone that you definitely see and they are frost
  	Lilac Champagne-a medium pink frost
  	Crystal Cafe=a peach frost. I layer this over Peach. This has a harder texture than the others ones but very pretty. Dupes-the other peach blush that came out with X-rocks, name escapes me. 
  	Sienna-Would make an excellent contour for NW45 and up. It is a matte reddish brown. 
  	Golden Sunset- Nars Taj Mahal but two shades darker and a lot less shimmery but it is a frost
  	Redwood-a reddish coral. This is similar to Golden Rose but more coral whereas Golden Rose is deep pink red coral. Dupe-Nars Exhibit not nearly close enough but just give you an idea of brightness and tone. 

  	Coral Spice, I hate with a passion. It is so pretty in pan but has a heavy silver frost that translates to the skin but for $3, why not.


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 28, 2010)

@Curly1908 I know, right? Well, i'm going to be giving some to my MUA friends and i wanted at least 2 back ups.


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 28, 2010)

@Face2Mac Thank you so much for posting these dupes!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 28, 2010)

wquty77 said:


> @Curly1908 I know, right? Well, i'm going to be giving some to my MUA friends and i wanted at least 2 back ups.



 	Ha ha.  I'd love to be your friend and get free blush.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 29, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> Ha ha.  I'd love to be your friend and get free blush.


  	HAHA i second that!


----------



## avrilALISA (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi I just purchased some colors, I bought the Lab Palette, I was watching AfricanExport on Youtube (love her!!) and she had good things to say about LaFemme and from the reviews here, I'm glad I did. I'm about a NW50-55, the colors I bought were:

  	Russet, Bordeaux, Grape, Terracotta, Coral, Cinnabar, Purple Passion, Magenta, Golden Sunset, Sienna, Crystal Cafe, and Peach Sparkl

  	From what I hear,and have seen they are super pigmented, so I'll probably be using my duo fibre brush especially for the Magenta.  I have to say that I'm some what new in makeup, more so with blush, what do you think with my color choices?  I'll definitely post some swatches for those who are on the other end of our lovely color spectrum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	thanks,
  	avrilALISA


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 31, 2010)

Those, IMO, are wonderful choices!! Russet will give you the same effect as Raizin by MAC!! All of those blushes are SUPER pigmented and they will go on beautifully and true to color on you! Can't wait to see what you think of them!


----------



## lenchen (Oct 31, 2010)

avrilALISA said:


> Hi I just purchased some colors, I bought the Lab Palette, I was watching AfricanExport on Youtube (love her!!) and she had good things to say about LaFemme and from the reviews here, I'm glad I did. I'm about a NW50-55, the colors I bought were:
> 
> Russet, Bordeaux, Grape, Terracotta, Coral, Cinnabar, Purple Passion, Magenta, Golden Sunset, Sienna, Crystal Cafe, and Peach Sparkl
> 
> ...


	I just ordered the lab palette myself.  I ordered manderin red, red, red brick, russet, terracotta, coral, golden sunset ,Bordeaux, Sienna, peach, frambrosiea, and mulberry. I have heard great things about them from wayne goss and a lot of MUA members.


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 31, 2010)

@ avrilALISA: please do swatches of the colours you got


----------



## jcandelaria (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG! This makes me want to buy more colours. eeekkkk! I'm trying so hard not to buy anymore makeup. lol


----------



## Nicala (Nov 1, 2010)

avrilALISA said:


> Hi I just purchased some colors, I bought the Lab Palette, I was watching AfricanExport on Youtube (love her!!) and she had good things to say about LaFemme and from the reviews here, I'm glad I did. I'm about a NW50-55, the colors I bought were:
> 
> Russet, Bordeaux, Grape, Terracotta, Coral, Cinnabar, Purple Passion, Magenta, Golden Sunset, Sienna, Crystal Cafe, and Peach Sparkl
> 
> ...


  	A duo fiber brush will be your best friend with these blushes!


----------



## wquty77 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes!! A DuoFibre brush will be your best friend, or, some type of fluffy brush!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 1, 2010)

does anyone have an ingredient list for the matte blushes?? Thanks!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 2, 2010)

GossMakeupArtist just did another video naming La Femme blushes his product of the month. He loves these blushes so much he said that he's sold off most of his other ones, MAC, NARS etc. He also listed his faves for all skintones. I jumped on the bandwagon after reading this tread. My makeup loving sister is getting an early Christmas gift as a result! I heart Specktra!!!!


----------



## wquty77 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, Wayne absolutely loves these blushes! And also, it totally believe that he would replace all of his blushes with La Femme ones. These blushes are insanely priced... it's a little silly how cheap they are for the quality product  you get...


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 2, 2010)

Urgh! Hearing all this makes me wanna get mine quick! Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## avrilALISA (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't wait either for them to come, a nice present for myself before I go on vacay.  My duo fibre brush is ready and waiting!!!!


----------



## avrilALISA (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks, I  feel good about my choices, its so hard well I use to think it was hard to find makeup for my skin tone that would compliment me.  I'm 28 years old and I was known in the family as "Plain Jane", today my mother told me, I never thought I would see you in makeup!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 3, 2010)

With regard to brushes, I like (believe it or not) the Elf blush brush from the studio line. Just tap the brush onto the blush and apply. It doesn't pick up alot of the powder at all.


----------



## avrilALISA (Nov 4, 2010)

I just checked the Makeupmania.com website and the status shows shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get them !!!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 4, 2010)

MUMania has excellent personalized service..


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just ordered 10 blushes thanks to this post, and Im SO excited! I'm a blush newbie and have always wanted more but can't afford the $20 a pop for NARS, MAC etc so this was perfect for me. T4P everyone the swatches were super helpful


----------



## wquty77 (Nov 5, 2010)

yay! I hope that you really love these blushes as much as i do... or maybe not, because i'm pretty obsessed! haha


----------



## kimmietrinh (Nov 5, 2010)

What??!!!  I just bought 6 Rock and Republic blushes. Are these the same pigmentation or around there? I might just sell off to try these!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 5, 2010)

wquty77 said:


> yay! I hope that you really love these blushes as much as i do... or maybe not, because i'm pretty obsessed! haha



 	I'm sure I will, and will def. report back when they arrive!


----------



## wquty77 (Nov 6, 2010)

kimmietrinh said:


> What??!!!  I just bought 6 Rock and Republic blushes. Are these the same pigmentation or around there? I might just sell off to try these!


	I haven't tried any of the Rock and Republic(VERY TEMPTED THOUGH). However, i can say that the pigmentation of these and blendability of the La Femme blushes is exemplary!! I just couldn't justify paying so much for those Rock and Republic blushes once i got these.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 6, 2010)

You guys are tempting me to go pick up some blushes.. I don't get paid till Wednesday though.. BUT, each one is 3.50+tax a pop... AHHHHH


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 8, 2010)

kimmietrinh said:


> What??!!!  I just bought 6 Rock and Republic blushes. Are these the same pigmentation or around there? I might just sell off to try these!


 
	I have one Rock and Republic blush in Lust and I don't like the shimmer. Hated it, in fact, it didn't impart a glow as they say, just made a cheeks a glittery mess but I don't have a matte one, but I would assume that those are better than the shimmer ones.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 8, 2010)

I got an R&R blush as a gift. Their blushes are really nice, I won't lie. But I feel like the appeal is in the "Luxe" label and packaging. On my face tho, La Femme STILL outpaces it. But that's just my opinion. I look at performance rather than feeling expensive, which is what most other blushes that deliver are to me. Just expensive...


----------



## wquty77 (Nov 10, 2010)

I also base my opinion of products on how they perform and these just do the job!! 

  	By the way i can't wait to see how you all feel about the blushes you recently ordered!!


----------



## honybr (Nov 11, 2010)

So I thought I would try these after all the high opinions here.  I ordered Russett and Purple Passion.  Well, you all were right!  These are fabulous.  I'm wearing Russett today and I feel grown and sexy.  It's quite pretty.  You can't beat that price either!  I'm just barely getting interested in blush and these are a great way to experiment.  Thanks for letting a newbie like me know about this great find!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 11, 2010)

Just got my order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the blushes are really pigmented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't really say more at the moment since i've only use it once! but loving it so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's abit powder though. hmmm that was only for dusty rose.


----------



## avrilALISA (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi All, I got my blushes last week!!! Love it!!! I was skeptical (a little) about if the colors would show up on my NW50, I love it!!! So far my fav is Russet and Terra Cotta, Magenta.  I've been using my duo fibre brush to apply.  I've been so busy between both my jobs, I haven't had time to post pics, but I will


----------



## wquty77 (Nov 16, 2010)

yay!!! I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to see how they show up on your skin!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 17, 2010)

Me either! Post pics!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 17, 2010)

I've posted swatches in the swatch thread!  I will post it here when I get home tonight!


----------



## MrsGooch (Nov 18, 2010)

WHY did I come in here??? I just ordered 8 La Femme blushes....as if I dont have 11 Nars blushes...and over 10-15 blushes from other brands (mac, chanel, graftobian)...siiiigh...I'm a blush WHORE....and I love it!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha if it makes you feel any better I have about 50 blushes hun! haha *blush whore unites!* haha


----------



## MrsGooch (Nov 18, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> Haha if it makes you feel any better I have about 50 blushes hun! haha *blush whore unites!* haha



 	LOL!!! yes, UNITE!!!! *raises blush brush to the sky*


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 24, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> LOL!!! yes, UNITE!!!! *raises blush brush to the sky*


----------



## Nicala (Dec 9, 2010)

Weeeee. So I decided to depot mine. They DO fit in ben nye palettes! No magnets necessary  Here's a pic of my La femme Large pan items. 7 blushes and 4 e/s!

  	Left to right;

  	Top:
  	Nude e/s, Taupe e/s, Scarlet, Misty Plum, Heather, Mocha

  	Bottom:
  	Rust e/s, Dark Brown e/s, EMPTY, Flamingo Pink, Peach Sparkle, Pink Velvet





  	Swatches:

  	Left to Right - Flamingo Pink, Misty Plum, Scarlet, Heather, Mocha, Pink Velvet, Peach Sparkle


----------



## tsb10 (Dec 10, 2010)

i love la femme blush
  	 i posted a review and swatches on my blog
  	check it out! http://baddhairday.blogspot.com/2010/12/la-femme-blush.html


----------



## girlintrouble (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi there
  	New here!

  	Looks like loads of you have ordered the La Femme blushes. Im hoping to order some in the next few days (Im an NC42)

  	What Id like to know is which palettes they fit into and if magnets need to be attached.

  	The palette lab ones look very flat so was hoping to find something a bit more glam to put them in.
  	You guys must all be putting them in something so hopefully there will be a few answers

  	Thanks


----------



## Nicala (Dec 21, 2010)

girlintrouble said:


> Hi there
> New here!
> 
> Looks like loads of you have ordered the La Femme blushes. Im hoping to order some in the next few days (Im an NC42)
> ...



 	Ben Nye palettes work well. No magnets necessary, you poke a pin through the back to get it out. I haven't tried taking it out yet, but I'll update if I do


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 24, 2010)

I've been using my empty MUFE 25 yr Aqua Eyes Collector tin. I did have to add magnets.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 25, 2010)

girlintrouble said:


> What Id like to know is which palettes they fit into and if magnets need to be attached.


 They fit easily into Ben Nye palettes, Make Up For Ever palettes, and into empty palettes from http://www.bf-beauty.com/


----------



## BeauteNoire (Dec 25, 2010)

I bought 11 of these from MakeupMania and I am in LOVE!!! Like seriously IN LOVE. These are hands down the best blushes I've ever used and I plan on eventually adding all of them to my collection. My favorite is Sienna (I'm NW45). It's everything I ever looked for in a blush, Lol. I was disappointed that it came broken. I repressed it but I'm going to order another. These blushes are definitely must haves!


----------



## girlintrouble (Dec 29, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 


They fit easily into Ben Nye palettes, Make Up For Ever palettes, and into empty palettes from http://www.bf-beauty.com/



 	Thanks
  	MUFE palettes are nice, I may try those. I take it that means they dont fit MAC blush palettes then?


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Who's blushes are better La femme or Ben nye?


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nevermind I see that ben nye is more expensive


----------



## Nicala (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't tried BN, but La Femme's is enough to beat any other blushers


----------



## lexielex (Jan 7, 2011)

For those that use these blushes what kind of wear time do you get? A few ladies on another board said that they are gone from
  	their cheeks in a short time like 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## Nicala (Jan 8, 2011)

I've found it lasted all day for me. I always apply it a bit heavier at first though because it does tend to fade (as any other) within the next half hour or so. After that happens, its put alllll day.


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 23, 2011)

So I am going to get to two palettes from makeupmania, to try out the different colors.


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been loving my La Femme blushes but not loving Makeupmania....idk what's up but the two times I have ordered they take forever to ship and then I always have a blush backordered. Then they never remember to ship out my backordered blush, so I have to contact them and then they ship it....


----------



## makeupbymichyt (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree, these blushes cant be beat! they have great pigmentation and texture, why spend more when you can buy la femme!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 25, 2011)

Smf16 said:


> I have been loving my La Femme blushes but not loving Makeupmania....idk what's up but the two times I have ordered they take forever to ship and then I always have a blush backordered. Then they never remember to ship out my backordered blush, so I have to contact them and then they ship it....


	Oh shoot, I thought it was just me!!! I was so mad with my last order. I had the the same issues and it took 4 months to complete my order start to finish. It's never been like this, but I guess when you put it out there on Specktra, and Youtube gets wind, prepare for madness.


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 26, 2011)

Smf16 said:


> Oh shoot, I thought it was just me!!! I was so mad with my last order. I had the the same issues and it took 4 months to complete my order start to finish. It's never been like this, but I guess when you put it out there on Specktra, and Youtube gets wind, prepare for madness.



 	Yep...I think they have been getting a lot of business now...but still I do want what i paid for??! They still have yet to send me my backordered blush....


----------



## TrueSugar (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there are La Femme blush that is close to Black Radiance's Soft Honey?


----------



## lilylovebee (Mar 27, 2011)

SO WORTH THE MONEY! $2.50 A PAN AND $3 A POT! You can do the pallet customization with 12 blushes for $35 bucks with s/h.
  	You won't ever have to spend lots of $$$ for blushes. Highly pigmented so you must have a light hand with these.


----------



## afulton (Mar 29, 2011)

lilylovebee said:


> SO WORTH THE MONEY! $2.50 A PAN AND $3 A POT! You can do the pallet customization with 12 blushes for $35 bucks with s/h.
> You won't ever have to spend lots of $$$ for blushes. Highly pigmented so you must have a light hand with these.


	Yeah, that's a great deal!  You can't beat it.  I just might give it a try even though I don't need another blush in my collection.  ;-)


----------



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

For those who have ordered La Femme blushes through Makeupmania.com, how long did it take?  I placed my order on March 29th and have yet to get it.  I have emailed them three times to check on the status and no response.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2011)

afulton said:


> For those who have ordered La Femme blushes through Makeupmania.com, how long did it take?  I placed my order on March 29th and have yet to get it.  I have emailed them three times to check on the status and no response.


	When I ordered from them a while back I got my package in relatively short order. However they were sold out of a color that I picked and it took them an additional 3 weeks to fill that part of my order. I think because of the recent deluge of Gurus talking about LaFemme blushes they could be a bit overwhelmed. I know in the last month alone I can count 3 different videos that sing the praises of LaFemme blushes. I hope they respond to you soon and that you get your package. I'm about to make my 2nd order with them and I hope I don't run into the same issues.


----------



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you DILLIGAF!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 25, 2011)

DILLIGAF's right. I've been a customer of MUM for YEARS, and my orders would reach me in 5 days max, now, over a month to complete it. But like I said before in this forum: when you put it out there on forums and Youtube catches wind, kiss your little pleasure good bye...


  	The ladies at MUM I assume are overwhelmed, but are good ppl. It's a little inconvenient, but you should stay on top of them with phone calls and through their message system so you get your order sooner than later. At least it's worked for me that way.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Apr 26, 2011)

afulton said:


> For those who have ordered La Femme blushes through Makeupmania.com, how long did it take?  I placed my order on March 29th and have yet to get it.  I have emailed them three times to check on the status and no response.


	It took 6 days for my order to ship. I hate how they package the blush (I didn't order a palette) though. They just put them all inside a tiny envelope.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 26, 2011)

I purchased 5 blushes last Wednesday and had to call them only to find out that some of them were backordered.  I was upset because they could have at least notified me of the delay.  The yound woman offered to call me back when the colors came in.  Today I got an email telling me my order shipped.

  	...not too happy with the customer service thus far.


----------



## afulton (Apr 27, 2011)

Prototype83 said:


> I purchased 5 blushes last Wednesday and had to call them only to find out that some of them were backordered.  I was upset because they could have at least notified me of the delay.  The yound woman offered to call me back when the colors came in.  Today I got an email telling me my order shipped.
> 
> ...not too happy with the customer service thus far.


	Yes, I can agree!  It took them almost a month to respond to my emails checking on the status of my order.  Still as of today, I have not received it.  I ordered it on March 29th.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 28, 2011)

You should call their customer service number.  I called and they told me that they just got their new shipment in Tuesday and that they would send my order ASAP.  I just got it today :0)


----------



## afulton (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you!  I received an email yesterday saying my order has been shipped.  There is one blush that is on backorder though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 4, 2011)

So I was sitting here and doing my face when I reached for my palette of La Femme Blushes. Sienna was the blush I was about to use when my palette slipped from my hands and hit the tile floor beneath my feet. So I'm here so say RIP to Sienna and Soft Beige. Thank god they are easy enough on the pocket that I won't cry when I replace them. Still .... *sigh*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Awwwww, honey!!! I feel for you! I LOVE Sienna and have a few backups. La Femme blushes do break/crumble easily I'm finding out.


----------



## j4lyphe (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey does anyone know if any of these blushes can be used as bronzer for someone with NW45 skintone?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Try Sienna and Russet. They won't be golden looking (still looking for a bronzer that does that), but they will give you that "sunkissed" look (how skin that's been in the sun gets a bit redder and browner). Use a VVVEERRYY light hand tho.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm so late on these. I'm trying really carefully not to pick dupes..I have over 70 blushes!! Annoyingly Coral is not listed on Cocktail Cosmetics - UK La Femme stockists. Grrr!


----------



## rockin (Jun 11, 2011)

Blushbaby said:


> I'm so late on these. I'm trying really carefully not to pick dupes..I have over 70 blushes!! Annoyingly Coral is not listed on Cocktail Cosmetics - UK La Femme stockists. Grrr!



 	Keep checking back as their stock changes all the time, and colours are not listed if they are sold out at the time.  Same with love-makeup.co.uk - they also seem to be out of Coral at the moment, but I know they've had it recently as I bought some from them.


----------



## j4lyphe (Jun 11, 2011)

they are out of russet and coral
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will have to make a second order when they get them back in stock....I'm off to finish my first order of La Femme blushes!


----------



## BLKMimiLDN (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi

  	Love these blushes and hope to add Russet to my collection. Use a normal blush brush but a verrrrrrry light hand. The fact that the blush stays in place all day is a big plus. Paying over £15 for a any blush doesn't make sense to me, so I was glad to stumble across this thread and Colouredbeatiful / DestinyGodley / AfricanExport/ Gossmakeupartist YouTube reviews last year.

  	Thank you for the swatches posted on the earlier pages- really helped.

  	It's been over a year and I want to add to my collection. I don't really want to use MakeUpMania as they took well over a month to ship to London, UK without any updates to my order's progress, despite charging me over $13 for shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; aside from the aforementioned UK sites in the above posts, is anyone aware of any UK sites that stock all of the La Femme blushes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  	           In natural light (above)                                                                                 With flash (above)






  	I am a NW50 Studio-fix / 9 Matchmaster in MAC / Sleek's Chocolate Fudge (Creme to Powder) for reference.


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 25, 2012)

​ No Flash​ Top: Indian Rose, Framboesia, Mulberry, Golden Rose, Purple Passion, Cinnabar​ Bottom: Terracotta, Dusty Rose, Sienna, Golden Sunset, Bordeaux, Plum Frost​ 

​ Indian Rose, Framboesia, Mulberry, Golden Rose, Purple Passion, Cinnabar​ 

​ Terracotta, Dusty Rose, Sienna, Golden Sunset, Bordeaux, Plum Frost​


----------



## metisse1 (Apr 25, 2012)

You can purchase La Femme blushes on these 2 UK websites : www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk and love-makeup.co.uk


----------



## LindaWatson (May 2, 2012)

wquty77 said:


> Here are the swatches! They are swatched from left-to-right in accordance with this listing:
> Row one:
> 1. Brick Red - A deep muted red, MATTE
> 2. Red - Just that a vibrant red, MATTE
> ...


	You had a good collection.....I'll also try to collect them


----------



## rockin (May 11, 2012)

Lovemakeup have just tweeted this (their blushes are usually £2.99)


  	Spring special offers, La Femme blush pans just £1.00 http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/femme-refill-blush-rouge-p-4905.html this weekend only.


----------



## BLKMimiLDN (May 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> Lovemakeup have just tweeted this (their blushes are usually £2.99)
> 
> 
> Spring special offers, La Femme blush pans just £1.00 http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/femme-refill-blush-rouge-p-4905.html this weekend only.


	Wow thanks. I have placed an order!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 22, 2012)

I got two La Femme blush palettes last year. Absolutely love them! I've been talking myself out of getting a third. I've been successful so far, but don't know how long that will last. I may post swatches of them if I get the chance.


----------



## nazih09 (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there any reliable website to get la femme blushes other than makeupmania?


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 28, 2012)

nazih09 said:


> Is there any reliable website to get la femme blushes other than makeupmania?


  	I swear they have gotten better, ordered twice this month arrived 3 or 4 days later! Camerareadycosmetics.com is the other one as well as beautydive.com(ordered from here, great shipping)


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm aware people have had issues with makeupmania, but I didn't have any problems when I placed my two orders. I think I may go ahead and get a third palette before the price increases on the blushes and I will order it through them.


----------



## crystrill (Jun 29, 2012)

i ordered from makeupmania last week i think? and got my order within a week. i wasn't at home when it got delivered but between the time i ordered it and the time i came back, it had been a week.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 29, 2012)

They've definitely gotten better, even keeping their website updated as to out of stock blushes.   I ordered my second palette a couple of weeks ago and got it within a week.


----------



## ainelson86 (Jul 29, 2012)

I love LaFemme Blushes! Russet and Golden Sunset are my faves. And they are soooo cheap! I dont think I will ever buy a high-end blush again after trying these!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, I've failed miserably in talking myself out of a third palette, lol. I did order through makeupmania again and just like with my previous orders, I didn't have any issues.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 20, 2012)

Well - Thanks to you all I just ordered several La Femme blushes from MakeupMania.

  	I need more blush like I need a hole in my head.

  	I tried to select shades that are not represented in my entire blush collex.

  	I had about 7 or 8 shades in my cart but narrowed it down to the ones I thought were the most unique. The others are on my wish list.

  	I made off with:

  	Red
  	Purple Passion
  	Mulberry
  	Brick Red

  	I will be doing some serious blushing this fall and winter!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey everyone,  Makeupmania is having a Pink Saturday.  If LaFemme blushes are on sale who else besides myself will be stocking up?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Makeupmania is having a Pink Saturday. If LaFemme blushes are on sale who else besides myself will be stocking up?









  I want to get the remaining colors I don't have.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I want to get the remaining colors I don't have.


  Yeaaaaaaah!  I knew I wouldn't be alone.:bouquet:


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 23, 2012)

The blushes will be on sale on makeup mania. Lafemme, blushes are to be $1.00 off


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> The blushes will be on sale on makeup mania. Lafemme, blushes are to be $1.00 off


	I was coming on here to post that I just placed my order. I ordered 9 more to complete my La Femme Blush collection.

  	Soft Beige
	Rose
  	Pink
  	Orchid Ice
	Naturelle
  	Lilac Lace
  	Lilac Champagne
	Brandy Ice
	Apricot

  	I now have all of the La Femme blushes except Scarlet. I didn't order it because I needed to sacrifice one blush. The palettes hold 12 and I only have room for 9 more. I also thought Scarlet would be the lightest of the pinks and wouldn't do anything for me.

  	Did you get anything?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I was coming on here to post that I just placed my order. I ordered 9 more to complete my La Femme Blush collection.  Soft Beige Rose Pink Orchid Ice Naturelle Lilac Lace Lilac Champagne Brandy Ice Apricot  I now have all of the La Femme blushes except Scarlet. I didn't order it because I needed to sacrifice one blush. The palettes hold 12 and I only have room for 9 more. I also thought Scarlet would be the lightest of the pinks and wouldn't do anything for me.  Did you get anything?


  Hey Lady I sure did.   I bought a palette. I got: Bordeaux Crystal cafe Dusty rose Golden ruby Indian Rose Lilac champagne Mauve sparkle Mocha Mulberry Peach sparkle Plum frost Purple passion I already have another palette.  So that is about half of the Lafemme blushes.  I will wait till another sale to purchase some more.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I already have another palette. So that is about half of the Lafemme blushes. I will wait till another sale to purchase some more.


	How did the coupon apply to the palette? I didn't test it out to see if I would've been better off with the palette instead of the individual pans.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Cartoon chic,

  	sorry i am replying so late .I am experiencing some growing pains with my new samsung galaxy 2 7.0 I got on black friday for $99
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My son won't relinquish my IPAD.  LOL

  	The palette was not discounted.  I didn't pay attention in my mad dash.  LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol, you got the palette and the colors you wanted, so that's what matters most. Besides, you got an amazing deal on the Samsung.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 29, 2012)

Woohoo,  I got my shipping notification.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

Great! My blushes arrived today, but I only got the pan form so it shipped faster. I know the palettes take extra time to put together. Still, it seems like they're shipping things faster overall.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 30, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Great! My blushes arrived today, but I only got the pan form so it shipped faster. I know the palettes take extra time to put together. Still, it seems like they're shipping things faster overall.


  	My delivery confirmation is for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 4, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> My delivery confirmation is for my birthday tomorrow.


	How do you like the colors you got? I'm still trying to reoganize my palettes.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 4, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> How do you like the colors you got? I'm still trying to reoganize my palettes.


  I love them.  I have organized  them into  a modified warm and cool palette.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Dec 6, 2012)

i absolutely love these blushes. so pigmented and so cheap. i have the following colors:

  	purple passion 
  	brick red 
  	bourdeaux
  	grape 
  	golden ruby 
  	orange 
  	golden sunset 
  	russet 
  	sienna

  	i want to get more colors but i dont know which other ones to get. do you ladies have any suggestions


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> i absolutely love these blushes. so pigmented and so cheap. i have the following colors:
> 
> purple passion
> brick red
> ...


  	Great choices! I'll look through my palettes tomorrow and will suggest colors from each group.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 7, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> i absolutely love these blushes. so pigmented and so cheap. i have the following colors:
> 
> purple passion
> brick red
> ...


  	It was too cloudy to take pictures today, but here's my list of suggestions based on what you don't have. I listed 12 to make enough to fill a palette.

  	Terracotta
  	Coral
  	Cinnabar
  	Plum Frost
  	Brandy Ice
  	Precious Plum
  	Orchid Ice
  	Stormy Rose
  	Golden Rose
  	Magenta
  	Sunkissed Dawn
  	Red


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 9, 2012)

I have 12 of this blushes and they are amazing!!! So incredibly pigmented! I found a beauty supply store closer to me that sells them for $3.99 and they have all the colors.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a good way to organize them. I have mine organized into 4 palettes by color: Orange, Red, Pink, Purple. I plan to mark the outside spine of each palette with its designated color. I'll take pics, but the red palette won't be included. Since I ordered my last set of blushes individually to get the discount,* I don't have a palette to put them in yet. I'm trying to hold out for another coupon to get the empty palette at a discounted rate.*
> 
> 
> 
> Great choices! I'll look through my palettes tomorrow and will suggest colors from each group.


  	I have an empty la femme blush palette I can sell you for $4 plus shipping!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 17, 2013)

I purchased La Femme blushes for the first time a few weeks ago and decided to swatch them for anyone interested. BTW, I'm NW45.

  	(Left to Right) Magenta, Coral, Bordeaux, Purple Passion, Golden Ruby, Golden Sunset, Golden Ruby


----------



## sagehen (Feb 19, 2013)

^^I like all those colors above, plus Orange, Precious Plum and Pink. I am so happy I discovered these little treasures.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> ^^I like all those colors above, plus Orange, Precious Plum and Pink. I am so happy I discovered these little treasures.


  Precious Plum and Pink was on my list but I decided to get Magenta and Coral instead. I'll scoop those up during my next order


----------



## pics (Feb 25, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I purchased La Femme blushes for the first time a few weeks ago and decided to swatch them for anyone interested. BTW, I'm NW45.
> 
> (Left to Right) Magenta, Coral, Bordeaux, Purple Passion, Golden Ruby, Golden Sunset, Golden Ruby


 Golden Sunset look so pop on you. I love it X)


----------



## sagehen (Feb 27, 2013)

I bought several individual pans with my last order to get free shipping, but want to transfer them to a palette - has anyone depotted these blushes with success?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I bought several individual pans with my last order to get free shipping, but want to transfer them to a palette - has anyone depotted these blushes with success?


 
  	My first La Femme blushes were in individual pans and I depotted them. I just used a a thin knife and a candle. I held the pan above the candle and checked periodically to see if the glue under neath had loosen. If you notice that the pan doesn't come out easy just continue to hold it over the flame. La Femme blushes are so soft and I made the mistake of not holding one of my pans there long enough and my blush broke apart. It was very easy and the rest of my blushes game out flawlessly.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 1, 2013)

pics said:


> Golden Sunset look so pop on you. I love it X)


  	Thanks! I can't wait for the weather to get warmer; I think this color will be gorgeous in the Spring and Summer.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> My first La Femme blushes were in individual pans and I depotted them. I just used a a thin knife and a candle. I held the pan above the candle and checked periodically to see if the glue under neath had loosen. If you notice that the pan doesn't come out easy just continue to hold it over the flame. La Femme blushes are so soft and I made the mistake of not holding one of my pans there long enough and my blush broke apart. It was very easy and the rest of my blushes game out flawlessly.


  	Thank you - I think I will try depotting a couple and see how I do.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, I def need to get these blushes. I just want to go to the store and  pick them up.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 9, 2013)

I FINALLY grabbed a LaFemme Glow-on Kit in Plum Brown. I really like this color for contouring my face. It had been sold out for a long time.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I FINALLY grabbed a LaFemme Glow-on Kit in Plum Brown. I really like this color for contouring my face. It had been sold out for a long time.


 
  	I'm not familiar with this product...sounds interesting. Could you possibly swatch and post a pic?


----------



## sagehen (Jun 21, 2013)

In the interest of speed, here is a pic of the product (that is not plum brown inside though). It is about 2x larger than the regular product for a dollar or so more, and the plum brown color is so nice. I will post a pic soon - I plan to use it this weekend.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> In the interest of speed, here is a pic of the product (that is not plum brown inside though). It is about 2x larger than the regular product for a dollar or so more, and the plum brown color is so nice. I will post a pic soon - I plan to use it this weekend.


  	Cool sagehen! I'd like to see a pic of it because it sounds really interesting. 

  	ETA: This costume shop has a pic of it but I'd love to see your picture too sagehen.

http://lasvegascostumingsupplies.com/PLUM-BROWN-Glow-on-Blusher-LaFemme-LF-5.htm


----------



## sagehen (Jun 23, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Cool sagehen! I'd like to see a pic of it because it sounds really interesting.
> 
> ETA: This costume shop has a pic of it but I'd love to see your picture too sagehen.
> 
> http://lasvegascostumingsupplies.com/PLUM-BROWN-Glow-on-Blusher-LaFemme-LF-5.htm


  	This pic has the new packaging too.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 23, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Cool sage-hen! I'd like to see a pic of it because it sounds really interesting.   ETA: This costume shop has a pic of it but I'd love to see your picture too sagehen.  http://lasvegascostumingsupplies.com/PLUM-BROWN-Glow-on-Blusher-LaFemme-LF-5.htm


  Thanks for posting this! I can see why Sagehen uses this as a contour!   Sagehen....if possible I'd still like to see a swatch if you can.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 23, 2013)

I just took a pic but am having an issue uploading the image - coming!






  	ETA: Sagehen has uploaded her first swatch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	OK, I am NC50-ish and this is three swipes of Plum Brown with the brush they include in the kit. I usually use an angled contour brush and a lighter hand. There is a tiny amount of shimmer in it but it doesn't translate onto the face and it is not any more than in CG Queen Ebony Bronze, which I also use.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there any 'plum' at all to this color, sagehen? $7.50 is cheap cheap cheap!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Is there any 'plum' at all to this color, sagehen? $7.50 is cheap cheap cheap!


	Yes but very little. It looks like they added brown to their plum shade and made it plum brown. I would call this a cool brown. It stays true to color over time and doesn't warm up, which makes it good for me to contour with.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I just took a pic but am having an issue uploading the image - coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ooooh, sagehen, I like this.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I just took a pic but am having an issue uploading the image - coming!
> 
> ETA: Sagehen has uploaded her first swatch! ompom:   OK, I am NC50-ish and this is three swipes of Plum Brown with the brush they include in the kit. I usually use an angled contour brush and a lighter hand. There is a tiny amount of shimmer in it but it doesn't translate onto the face and it is not any more than in CG Queen Ebony Bronze, which I also use.


   THANKS so much Sagehen for posting this!!!! Beautiful color!!  And congrats on your first swatch upload!!


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 2, 2013)

Ive been going back and forth on ordering these blushes but after these swatches I will be purchasing


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Nov 29, 2013)

Two US retailers that sell these blushes are having sales this weekend:
  CameraReadyCosmetics is having a 20% off with code CRCNEWSITE.
  MakeupMania - $1 off each La Femme product plus other items starting tomorrow "Pink Saturday"

  On another note, for those of you that own* Cinnabar, *how well does this color look on NC42/MUFE 153 skin tone? It's sold out across all sites and I'm torn on whether it's worth purchasing at all.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 30, 2013)

I can't find the $1 off La Femme blushes on MakeupMania. I see the other deals though. Do you happen to have a code for that?  Thanks!   





Lottascarlatta said:


> Two US retailers that sell these blushes are having sales this weekend: CameraReadyCosmetics is having a 20% off with code CRCNEWSITE. MakeupMania - $1 off each La Femme product plus other items starting tomorrow


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like MakeupMania skipped on that deal from their last two Pink Saturday sales. Weird. Their only offering discounts on six items. Their better deal ended yesterday - 15% off the whole site. 


Lottascarlatta said:


> MakeupMania - $1 off each La Femme product plus other items starting tomorrow


----------



## meka72 (Nov 30, 2013)

Lottascarlatta, thanks for following up. I bought about $30 blushes anyway.


----------



## RedLadi (Apr 23, 2014)

Nw45/ nc50


----------



## sagehen (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad someone bumped this thread - I need to dig out my La Femme blushes and use them. I have a bunch of bright colors which would be perfect for summer.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Glad someone bumped this thread - I need to dig out my La Femme blushes and use them. I have a bunch of bright colors which would be perfect for summer.


 
  I know! My La Femme blushes are so neglected. I need to start wearing them and I have a few that have only been swatched.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

I haven't used mine in a while either.  I have two 12-pan palettes.  They're great blushes!


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 3, 2014)

La Femme blushes are currently the only ones I own and I love them. I really don't have a need for any others but curiosity is pushing me to get a few from Nars, as well.   I got the individually potted LaFemme blushes from http://miraclemilebeauty.com for $3.15    La Femme: Cinnabar - FAV! La Femme: Bordeaux La Femme: Brick Red La Femme: Gold (eyeshadow) La Femme: Golden Sunset La Femme: Magenta La Femme: Mandarin Red La Femme: Mocha - FAV! La Femme: Mulberry La Femme: Purple Passion La Femme: Russet La Femme: Rust (eyeshadow) La Femme: Sienne La Femme: Stormy Rose La Femme: Sunkissed Dawn La Femme: Terracotta


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 3, 2014)

shopandconquer said:


> La Femme blushes are currently the only ones I own and I love them. I really don't have a need for any others but curiosity is pushing me to get a few from Nars, as well.   I got the individually potted LaFemme blushes from http://miraclemilebeauty.com for $3.15    La Femme: Cinnabar - FAV! La Femme: Bordeaux La Femme: Brick Red La Femme: Gold (eyeshadow) La Femme: Golden Sunset La Femme: Magenta La Femme: Mandarin Red La Femme: Mocha - FAV! La Femme: Mulberry La Femme: Purple Passion La Femme: Russet La Femme: Rust (eyeshadow) La Femme: Sienne La Femme: Stormy Rose La Femme: Sunkissed Dawn La Femme: Terracotta


  Nice collection!!!


----------

